# 4000



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah my little 4000 post. Not a big deal I know some of you homos got a lot more but this is my little UG milestone. Not gonna get all mushy but this is my Web home and I love it here. You're all a bunch of dick heads anyway. Looking forward to next 4000. Now gfy's .

Mmmm tren.

Seek.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2016)

Bloody wanker...

Good having you here, Seek.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

All quality posts too Seek.
Still dno how POB has like 10k+
I demand answers


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2016)

Ur a good dude seek. Guys like u make this board what it is. Home.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2016)

Milo said:


> All quality posts too Seek.
> Still dno how POB has like 10k+
> I demand answers



My post vagina is gaping from all my whoring.

Most of them is from fighting joliver tho.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2016)

You're like the curvy Latina that likes to get warmed up and wined and dined before she opens her legs unlike the post whore Pillar who will spread them for anything with less than 4 legs and a pulse....some,times the pulse is optional. 

Congrats Seek. Here's to another 4000 in good health


----------



## snake (Sep 7, 2016)

You're an ass(et) to the board. Hope you stick around for a long time seek. Oh and gfy too.:32 (16):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 7, 2016)

4K 
anyone remember when Seek was kind of cranky? 

Your good people Seek one of my cyber heroes


----------



## stonetag (Sep 7, 2016)

Hell of a man Seek. As you get older it gets harder to see, harder to hear, harder to remember, but as long as ONE thing gets harder, who gives a fuk about the rest.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> My post vagina is gaping from all my whoring.
> 
> Most of them is from fighting joliver tho.



Fighting with a fool like me is a posting crucible. One day, my greatest fear is that someone is going to find me and beat me into a carpet stain. 

But until that day, we honor the Veteran Seeker. He's been there through the great shoe war, the religion is ridiculous war, the red is the biggest fool in the world and is most likely to end up having a coke bottle surgically removed from his ass war, cop wars (too soon?), clen-abetes I & II, the battle of 600mgs of test, and (who can forget..) the great BJ conference call of '14.  

Seeker consistently delivers good advice. And though he personally has wanted to grace some fine Berber with my brains, has been steadfast and available to those that seek the Seek. He may not have the asshole dog of DYS, the rasslin skills of BGH, the sexy accent of NbleSavage, or the radioactive firery breath and height of Zilla--but Seeker is a man of the people. The first brother in brothers in iron. 

We all lift a glass to Seeker.  Here's to the next 4,000....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2016)

I better start posting up..Bahaha seeker I love you


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2016)

I always look forward to reading your threads and posts Seek. There's a lot of knowledge floating around in that noggin of yours, and it benefits all of us here. Keep on keepin' on, bud.


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 7, 2016)

All good reads and good advice


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 7, 2016)

Didnt have my books with me yesterday.  Anyway Seek a couple of years ago I was reading and found a principle that reminded me of you (among others here)

About Credibility
 we gain credibility when our life matches our talk and when both add value to others.

Thank you for all you have done for us.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 8, 2016)

Congrats dude. Always look forward to reading your posts... Btw, im nearing 400 (no biggie)...:32 (1):


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 8, 2016)

Not bad for a cranky old man.................


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2020)

It's been a hell of a ride the last 3/12 years. This is 8000.  Here's to 4000 more. .if I get that far. Thanks for the good times SI/UGBB.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's to another 8k!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2020)

snake said:


> Here's to another 8k!



Lol hopefully I'll be living on the beach in Europe by then.


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2020)

Very Ghey!!!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 12, 2020)

That’s a lot of dicks.. FD would be proud


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2020)

Your one of my best friends here


----------

